# I have too many ( insert mad obsession here)!



## St Allie (May 23, 2010)

Leather coats...

and.... bottles of nail polish all in the same shade of red..

just doing a 'change of season wardrobe organisation'

32 leather coats is too many .. right?

Allie


----------



## ffemt128 (May 23, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Leather coats...
> 
> and.... bottles of nail polish all in the same shade of red..
> 
> ...



I think 32 is too many, of course that is unless you have a reason for all 32.


Off the top of my head I can't think of anything I have too much of.


----------



## St Allie (May 23, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> I think 32 is too many, of course that is unless you have a reason for all 32.
> 
> 
> Off the top of my head I can't think of anything I have too much of.



nothing at all?.. no real obsessions with collecting anything?

hmms ....a reason for 32 coats? well I haven't sorted out my shoe closet yet..am guessing that the leather coats, match the shoes......

Allie


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2010)

ive got to many penguins!! i finally weeded through em last month and got rid of a few boxes ful , but ive still got more n i need!


----------



## St Allie (May 23, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> ive got to many penguins!! i finally weeded through em last month and got rid of a few boxes ful , but ive still got more n i need!



stuffed penguins?


----------



## ffemt128 (May 23, 2010)

St Allie said:


> nothing at all?.. no real obsessions with collecting anything?
> 
> hmms ....a reason for 32 coats? well I haven't sorted out my shoe closet yet..am guessing that the leather coats, match the shoes......
> 
> Allie



Don't even get me started on women and shoes.


----------



## St Allie (May 23, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Don't even get me started on women and shoes.



LOLOLOL

hehehe... oh go on...

it'll give me the opportunity to complain about all his toys in the garage..


Allie


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2010)

St Allie said:


> stuffed penguins?



stuffed.....stone.....crystal....ceramic.....porcelain......glass.......sure there's something missing ...... LOL!

guess if u ask DNW i collect pets as well ****rolls eyes****


----------



## St Allie (May 23, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> stuffed.....stone.....crystal....ceramic.....porcelain......glass.......sure there's something missing ...... LOL!
> 
> guess if u ask DNW i collect pets as well ****rolls eyes****



what started the penguin collection?


----------



## ffemt128 (May 23, 2010)

St Allie said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> hehehe... oh go on...
> 
> ...



Toys, you can never have too many toys. My problem is I haven't started collecting yet. I have just enough toys to keep me happy. Honestly, I can't say there is much I want or need right now other than more carboys.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 23, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Off the top of my head I can't think of anything I have too much of.



Well then... it's obvious that you have too much uncluttered space! Share some with the rest of us.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2010)

St Allie said:


> what started the penguin collection?



honestly dont know (or cant remember LOL) i know it began in Jr High, and is so bad that my first tat (age 18) was a penguin on my ankle LOL! they are taking over to the point they are even in my car!! got a penguin dangling from my rear view LOL!


----------



## St Allie (May 23, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> honestly dont know (or cant remember LOL) i know it began in Jr High, and is so bad that my first tat (age 18) was a penguin on my ankle LOL! they are taking over to the point they are even in my car!! got a penguin dangling from my rear view LOL!



lmao.. you got a tattoo of a penguin?

ok I'll stand aside here.. I don't have a tattoo of a leather coat! 
Allie


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2010)

i also have a tat of johnny depps signiture  and a tat of a fairy and the oh so cliche tat of a rose LOL ill do a celtic symbol next and after my weight loss im gettin an orchid growing up my leg and a zipper over my c-section scar......tats are so addictive to bad they aint cheap LMAO!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 23, 2010)

I decided I am way out classed in the this obsession thread, bu8t I have 7 working computers(only 2 in car) and I dont use any of them for work


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2010)

better than me , ive only got 5!!! and i thought i was bad LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2010)

St Allie said:


> nothing at all?.. no real obsessions with collecting anything?
> 
> hmms ....a reason for 32 coats? ......
> 
> Allie



One for each carboy in the barn this winter?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 24, 2010)

32 leather coats??? I know she couldnt be perfect. Allie, that is one for every day of month and a spare just in case. If they match shoes then she has at least 32 pairs of shoes. Is lerather cheaper in NZ than here?


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> 32 leather coats??? I know she couldnt be perfect. Allie, that is one for every day of month and a spare just in case. If they match shoes then she has at least 32 pairs of shoes. Is lerather cheaper in NZ than here?



of course I'm perfect.

.... I ride a motorbike...that's the point of owning leather coats.. right?

Allie


----------



## St Allie (May 24, 2010)

have sorted through the coats and there're about 15 I don't really wear.. so will put them on our local ebay for sale.

( flying the flag at half mast here...)

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains (May 24, 2010)

I think what's fallen on deaf ears here is......


.....Allie's obsession with LEATHER.

 How YOU doin???


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 24, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> better than me , ive only got 5!!! and i thought i was bad LOL!


So I know what that means, you build your own too and have newegg and Frys bookmark on your computer(s)maybe even Geeks.com


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> I think what's fallen on deaf ears here is......
> 
> 
> .....Allie's obsession with LEATHER.
> ...



Bwaaa haaahaaaa! ROFLMAO


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 24, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> I think what's fallen on deaf ears here is......
> 
> 
> .....Allie's obsession with LEATHER.
> ...


O I didn't miss it just kept my mouth shut(rare I know) for fear of going too far and getting private messages again saying "You went to far Mike" from YOU KNOW WHO!!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 24, 2010)

books, i haven't thrown away one since i was 6 years old.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 24, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> So I know what that means, you build your own too and have newegg and Frys bookmark on your computer(s)maybe even Geeks.com



nope ,only one PC in the whole lot, im a Mac girl


----------



## St Allie (May 26, 2010)

Blows a giant raspberry at you Darren..

I've sold two coats.. 

( I should stop now... right?)

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains (May 26, 2010)

All in fun Allie. Cheers.


----------



## BobF (May 26, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Leather coats...
> 
> and.... bottles of nail polish all in the same shade of red..
> 
> ...


 

I have too many guitars! (only 5)


----------



## deboardfam (May 26, 2010)

I have too many hobbies... LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2010)

I have too many empty carboys


----------



## Newbie (May 26, 2010)

Houseplants!! But I can pretend that I'm living somewhere in the tropics, which is especially nice in Jan.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 26, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> nope ,only one PC in the whole lot, im a Mac girl



You go girl, I have 1 PC for the family to abuse and ruin while I too am a Mac person since 1985. Currently I have 3 Macs and may get another this fall. People don't get it. Macs are cheaper in the long run since they have most of the software aready installed, They don't crash, and will outlast any PC.

This of course is IMO.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 26, 2010)

of course i agree with ya!!! much much more stable anduser friendly! better graphics , and if you just have to have a PC program , well then dual boot that baby and you got it!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 28, 2010)

Bumping up this old thread for all the new people to add their obsessions as well...

Allie


----------



## twistedvine (Sep 28, 2010)

Chores...never enough time to do the things that I truly want and enjoy. I also have a room 12x13 still full to the top and all around the room with baseball cards that I collected when I was younger. I should have sold them years ago. Today they aren't even worth the paper that they are printed on


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think I got too much of anything but if you'd ask ,y wife she'd tell you that I hace too many:
-Books 
-tools
-carboys (altough she nveer complained about me having to many full bottles in the basement...)
-wine making equipments (I'm a sucker for garages sales, I've got 3 of everything!)


----------



## Deezil (Sep 28, 2010)

Theres a closet full of baseball cards from the 80's-90's

Nice collection of guns, that my dad started for me. Nothin really special, except to the family.

Got a good collection of american coin proof sets, and a few books of pocket change worth more than you'd get at the store for them

My dad told me when i was about 6, "Okay son, I'm all done buying you toys you'll use for a year and then throw out or break". Ever since, i've gotten tools, fishing/hunting gear, and more coins. I just turned 23, i have plenty.

I've got 5 carboys, and started making wine 6 weeks ago - i think im setting a good pace there, to overwhelm everything else


----------



## Woodbee (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife has too many house plants. Spent all of yesterday cleaning and moving plants back in for the winter. Four of them weigh in at about 300-350 pounds and some of them are almost seven feet tall. We are only half done and both of our backs are killing us. Even with a good two wheeler it is a lot of work. I just wished we could maybe at least eat some of them or something.
I shouldn't complain because I bought most of the biggest ones for her.
Brad


----------



## St Allie (Sep 28, 2010)

Woodbee said:


> . Four of them weigh in at about 300-350 pounds and some of them are almost seven feet tall.
> Brad



Brad,

those are NOT houseplants..those are TREES..

houseplants are dinky, cute.... and do not require a forklift...

Allie


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 29, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Brad,
> 
> those are NOT houseplants..those are TREES..
> 
> ...



needs some to grow fruits!!!
most would say i have too many dogs (3), but i love 'em!
(3 cats, too, but they're elderly and don't do much, lol)
i probably have too many books...but i do get rid of some here and there.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 29, 2010)

NASA Memerobilia. I have 20 USA flags, each one has flown in space/


----------



## Larryh86GT (Sep 30, 2010)

I could be guilty of having too many chimes. But this year I only hung out the 2 larges ones and left these in the garage.


----------



## BMac (Oct 6, 2010)

I have too many video game systems. 

Xbox 360
PS3
Xbox
PS2
Wii
PSP
Dreamcast
Sega Saturn
Emulators for NES, SNES, Genesis etc.

My friends and I are all pretty big gamers


----------



## Sirs (Oct 8, 2010)

I have to much of most everything, I'm what known as a packrat lol way to many ballcards,comics,collectables of all kinds. Now I've got started on collecting bottles, God help something else to look for.Oh now I've started trying to find different types of carboys/demijohns lol


----------



## St Allie (Oct 10, 2010)

Motorbikes!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy Cow Allie, thats awesome! I want to come over and play!!!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 10, 2010)

Me Too.

My son races Motocross hence the name mxsteve 625. Looks like you have a few vintage bikes there also.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 10, 2010)

come on Dan you know you NEED a motorbike 

yeah just a couple..Steve



moto morini 500 Sport (hubbys)

cb350/4 (hubbys)

are the older two in the group.

the Buell, GPZ500, RZ250 and CB400 are mine.

GN250 and the yamaha scorpio are my eldest sons

KH125 is my eldest daughters learner bike

the rest are hubbys bikes but I ride them all.

I still want a buell XB9R.. but I don't want to pay $8k for one, will wait til I see a bargain .

Allie


----------



## closetwine (Oct 11, 2010)

My obsession... Yeah, shoes. In particular, high heels that will never leave the house, but they're cute. I got about 30 pair and hubby just got rid of a bunch of them... I rescued some when he wasn't looking! It's ok my preciouses!!!


----------



## St Allie (Oct 11, 2010)

closetwine said:


> My obsession... Yeah, shoes. In particular, high heels that will never leave the house, but they're cute. I got about 30 pair and hubby just got rid of a bunch of them... I rescued some when he wasn't looking! It's ok my preciouses!!!



we need pics!


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Oct 11, 2010)

I really do not collect anything I do not like clutter. But my grandmother does so to each there own. If it makes you feel good then do it is my motto.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Oct 11, 2010)

St. Allie, all I can possibly say is WOW!
Years back I had a couple dirt bikes. Then we had some country to ride in, but now with all the houses that got built in the boom and the property getting bought up, there are no open unfenced areas around here within probably 75 miles.
I don't think my aching bones could handle the beating now.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 11, 2010)

St Allie, 

Got to get yourself a Harley. Once you go Harley, you NEVER go back!!!!


----------



## St Allie (Oct 11, 2010)

JohnT said:


> St Allie,
> 
> Got to get yourself a Harley. Once you go Harley, you NEVER go back!!!!



John,

a Buell IS a harley ....(only better)

hehehe...



( have you ever ridden an RZ250?.. 2 stroke, parallel twin?.. goes like a cut cat.. I could never stick to riding just a harley, I'd die of boredom)


----------



## JohnT (Oct 12, 2010)

Had an old knuckle head, It was a dream riding it from NJ up to Sturgis. For the long haul, it was perfect.


----------



## St Allie (Oct 12, 2010)

John,

We have a lot of hills in auckland.. lots of twisty, hilly, roads, more suited to a sports bike.

I love my Buell ( 500cc single) but she's a flat road bike.. good commuter.

They all have their personalities aye?.. got a photo of your old bike?.. I'd love to see.

Allie


----------

